# Эрэфия



## la gallesina

The whole sentence is:

Сейчас это письмо кажется малоинтересным с точки зрения идейной — хотя бы потому, что они, по сути, воплотились в нынешней Эрэфии.

My translation is:

Now this letter seems of little interest, from a purely ideological point of view - save for the fact that they are, as a matter of fact, fulfilled in modern day (Erefi??)


I cannot find a translation of this word anywhere - can anyone help me!! I assume it is a place name, or the name of a person, but am not sure.



Thankyou


----------



## Oh là là

http://traditio.ru/wiki/%D0%AD%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%84%D0%B8%D1%8F


----------



## Q-cumber

"АПН" by Stas Belkovsky - is a "serious" source of information, indeed.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Это слово всегда обозначает государство РФ, при этом обычно передает отрицательное отношение со стороны автора к государственному устройству, политическому режиму или государственной политике в какой-нибудь области. Иногда передает отрицательное отношение к определенным чертам характера народа или образа жизни (лень, пофигизм и пр.), хотя тут чаще используется термин "совок".


----------



## Q-cumber

> Это слово всегда обозначает государство РФ...


   Это слово главным образом "обозначет" интеллектуальное убожество и моральную ущербность человека, который его употребляет. 



panda nocta said:


> ... хотя тут чаще используется термин "совок".


С каких пор это быдловатое словцо приобрело статус "термина"?


----------



## Oh là là

Q-cumber said:


> Это слово главным образом "обозначет" интеллектуальное убожество и  моральную ущербность человека, который его употребляет.
> 
> 
> С каких пор  это быдловатое словцо приобрело статус "термина"?


 Уважаемый  q-cumber,
Не могли бы  Вы объяснить, в чём быдловатость словца совок?
Как вы объясните уважаемому la gallesina  значение слова Эрэфия (кроме того, что оно обозначает" интеллектуальное  убожество и моральную ущербность человека, который его  употребляет»)
Как вы  объясните ему же значение слова «быдловатость»?
Спасибо


----------



## Q-cumber

Oh lа lа said:


> Уважаемый q-cumber,
> Не могли бы Вы объяснить, в чём быдловатость словца совок?


Добрый день, *Oh lа lа*!
   В моём представлении, "быдловатость" главным образом проявляется в неуважении и презрительном отношении к окружающим. Поскольку этот эпитет, так сказать, морально - этического свойства, он, скорее, характеризует конкретного индивида, чем слово; поэтому моё определение, возможно, не вполне корректно. Разумеется, слово само по себе ни в чём не виновато.   Речь идёт о его использовании. Очевидно, что слово "совок" изначально презрительно-уничижительное. Недаром оно является полным лексическим омонимом слова, обозначающего инструмент для сбора мусора ("совок" - dustpan).      
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Chinese_broom_and_sweeping_tool.jpg
   Когда такое словцо используется по отношению к целой стране или, что ещё "кучерявее", для "передачи отрицательного отношения к определенным *чертам характера народа* (...лень, пофигизм и пр)", оно, в первую очередь, характеризует самого автора, - мягко говоря, не с лучшей стороны. 



Oh lа lа said:


> Как вы объясните уважаемому  la gallesina значение слова  Эрэфия  (кроме того, что оно  обозначает" интеллектуальное убожество и моральную ущербность человека, который его употребляет»)


Выше Вы привели ссылку, где даётся исчёрпывающее определение этого слова:


> Эрефия (от «РФ») — *презрительное* наименование Российской Федерации.


По сути мне тут нечего добавить.


----------



## Oh là là

Уважаемый Q-cumber,
Для мня «совок» – понятие, выражающее отношение не к «целой стране», не к окружающим вообще, не к народу, а к определённому менталитету,  жизненным ценностям, основанным на стремлении к тотальной усреднённости и  главенству посредственности, на активном неприятии всего, что хоть чем-то  выделяется из общей массы. Подобный подход часто привязывается к определённой  эпохе, о чём и говорит этимология этого слова, в котором я не вижу ничего  быдловатого. Это, естественно,  субъективное восприятие


----------



## Kolan

За "*Эрэфию*" обидно... Сконструировано на манер "*Эрэсэфэсэрии*" или "*Совдепии*".


----------



## Panda Nocta

Q-Cumber:



> Это слово главным образом "обозначет" интеллектуальное убожество и
> моральную ущербность человека, который его употребляет.


Хотя я и не употребляю это слово, но не могу до конца согласиться с вами. Каждый человек вправе иметь собственные политические взгляды, высказывать их. Это "быдловатое словцо" имеет очевидный политический подтекст, не имея сортирного, нижнепоясного или лично-оскорбительного (хотя отдельные лица могут оскорбиться, перенеся "презрительное" отношение на себя). Я бы отнес его к категории политического сленга.



> Когда такое словцо используется по отношению к целой стране или, что ещё "кучерявее", для "передачи отрицательного отношения к определенным чертам характера народа (...лень, пофигизм и пр)", оно, в первую очередь, характеризует самого автора, - мягко говоря, не с лучшей стороны.


Тут тоже не совсем согласен. В любой классификации лень, пофигизм и пр. являются отрицательными чертами характера. Если эти качества рассматривать в контексте бывшего советского народа, то и получается "совок". Можно отрицать существование такого явления как "совок", т.е. определенных отрицательных черт характера присущих в целом "советскому народу", можно "соглашаться", но распространенность этого слова убеждает меня в том, что многие с этим согласны.

Учитывая вашу реакцию, видимо, будет не лишним добавить, что эти слова не рекомендуется употреблять до выяснения политических взглядов собеседника. 

Пример. У Черепанова после смерти обнаружили значительную гипертрофию сердца. Медицинский осмотр перед игрой был проведен плохо. В приехавшей машине скорой помощи не работал электрошк. В итоге сердце остановилось. Если я часто сталкиваюсь с отвратительной работой нашей медицины, то почему я не могу сказать "совок"?


----------



## IGGor

panda nocta said:


> ........ *не рекомендуется употреблять до выяснения политических взглядов собеседника*.........


 Это точно. Совок - прежде всего политика. Я не против этого слова, оно очень образное, НО сам практически не использую его, особенно при посторонних, они могут неправильно меня понять. Совок - может быть, самое любимое слово в среде русофобов ("пятая колонна", которая в России традиционно чрезвычайно сильна и находится постоянно, либо у власти, либо где-то рядом с ней).


----------



## Xopxe

И "совок" и "эрефия" выражают отрицательное отношение к свой стране, под любым прелогом. О-ля-ля, например, трактует это нелюбовью к какому-то "усредненному менталитету", но сути это не меняет. Предметом нелюбви в ее разнообразных формах всегда является и для Белковского, Новодворской иже с ними одно и то же - Родина.


----------



## Panda Nocta

xopxe said:


> И "совок" и "эрефия" выражают отрицательное отношение к свой стране, под любым прелогом. О-ля-ля, например, трактует это нелюбовью к какому-то "усредненному менталитету", но сути это не меняет. Предметом нелюбви в ее разнообразных формах всегда является и для Белковского, Новодворской иже с ними одно и то же - Родина.


Ваше утверждение слишком политизировано для лингвистического форума. "Своей стране", "под любым предлогом", "иже с ними", "Родина" - чрезмерно пафосные, обобщающие или расплывчатые понятия. 

То, что является для человека "своей страной", определяет он сам, а не дядя сверху (который после это сразу придумает, что этот человек должен ему лично "своей стране").

"Под любым предлогом" или же под вполне определенными "предлогами" (а иногда и под вполе конкретными междометьями) употребляются эти слова, зависит от того, кто их употребляет. Равно как и то, "иже" он с Белковским и Новодворской или же сам по себе или еще с кем-нибудь.


----------



## Kolan

xopxe said:


> И "совок" и "эрефия" выражают отрицательное отношение к свой стране, под любым прелогом.


Старые канадские иммигранты из бывшей Российской Империи или довоенного СССР иногда называют жителей Канады "канадийцами", что происходит от искажения ими названия страны "Канадия" по сходному принципу, но не несёт в себе никакой негативной окраски.

Лично для меня "Эрефия" звучит скорее нейтрально, чем негативно, типа несколько вычурного коверкания речи, когда нечего больше сказать.


----------



## Q-cumber

Есть такое слово в русском "новоязе" - "Пиндосия". Как вы знаете, это презрительное наименование Соединённых Штатов.  Так вот, для меня это своебразное "слово-маркер" (или "слово-маячок" - как лучше?). Если мне попадается на глаза текст a la "...бла-бла-бла, Пиндосия, бла-бла-бла, пиндосы...", я его не читаю, ибо мне сразу, по одному этому слову, становится всё ясно и про автора, и про то, что он вообще способен написать, даже если очень постарается. Sapienti sat. Точно такими же  "маркерами" для меня являются:  "Эрэфия", "Совок", "Рашка" (ещё одно мерзкое словечко). 
   Человек, который опускается до использования презрительных (оскорбительных) кличек и  ярлыков, мне не может быть интересен по определению. 
   Я ещё могу понять, когда обыватели "на эмоциях" используют подобные "термины", но когда люди, назвающие себя "политологами" и "политаналитиками", употребляют подобный высокий штиль в своих креативах ... желания читать их нетленки как-то не возникает.


----------



## Oh là là

q-cumber said:


> Есть такое слово в русском "новоязе" - "Пиндосия". Как вы знаете, это презрительное наименование Соединённых Штатов. Так вот, для меня это своебразное "слово-маркер" (или "слово-маячок" - как лучше?). Если мне попадается на глаза текст a la "...бла-бла-бла, Пиндосия, бла-бла-бла, пиндосы...", я его не читаю, ибо мне сразу, по одному этому слову, становится всё ясно и про автора, и про то, что он вообще способен написать, даже если очень постарается. Sapienti sat. Точно такими же "маркерами" для меня являются: "Эрэфия", "Совок", "Рашка" (ещё одно мерзкое словечко). Человек, который опускается до использования презрительных (оскорбительных) кличек и ярлыков, мне не может быть интересен по определению. Я ещё могу понять, когда обыватели "на эмоциях" используют подобные "термины", но когда люди, назвающие себя "политологами" и "политаналитиками", употребляют подобный высокий штиль в своих креативах ... желания читать их нетленки как-то не возникает.


 Странно себя чувствую : слова Пиндосия, Пиндосы, Рашка, Эрэфия (значение которого нашла в Интернете) в первый раз узнала из этой ветки, хотя живу в России. Никогда их не слышала и нигде не видела. Наверное, бываю в тех местах (как физически, так и виртуально), где об их существовании никто не подозревает


----------



## Q-cumber

oh lа lа said:


> Странно себя чувствую : слова Пиндосия, Пиндосы, Рашка, Эрэфия (значение которого нашла в Интернете) в первый раз узнала из этой ветки, хотя живу в России. Никогда их не слышала и нигде не видела. Наверное, бываю в тех местах (как физически, так и виртуально), где об их существовании никто не подозревает



Ну, в реальной жизни я тоже этих слов никогда не слышал.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Ну, в реальной жизни я тоже этих слов никогда не слышал.


Насчёт *Рашки *вы, пожалуй, зря... ласково-уменьшительное, и, по крайней мере в Канаде, я слышу его в реальной жизни среди эмигрантов, которые к современной России относятся тепло. (И уж совсем ошибочно ставить Россию в один ряд с *Совком*, который относится исключительно к ушедшей эпохе Советского государства: во-первых, в нём лишь половина русскоговорящего населения была представлена жителями Российской Федерации, прямого предшественника *Эрефии*, а во-вторых - сами люди уже не те).

Возможно, что *Рашка *пришла в метрополию как раз из диаспоры англоязычных стран, но в новой среде поменяла коннотацию, тут я ничего сказать не могу.


----------



## vasko705

la gallesina said:


> The whole sentence is:
> 
> Сейчас это письмо кажется малоинтересным с точки зрения идейной — хотя бы потому, что они, по сути, воплотились в нынешней Эрэфии.
> 
> My translation is:
> 
> Now this letter seems of little interest, from a purely ideological point of view - save for the fact that they are, as a matter of fact, fulfilled in modern day (Erefi??)
> 
> 
> I cannot find a translation of this word anywhere - can anyone help me!! I assume it is a place name, or the name of a person, but am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou


I believe you got the point...
That word was born from the abbreviature RF (Russian Federation).
Somebody believes it has neytral sense, somebody considers it as an negative one in it.


----------

